# Locomotive Springs



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thinking about heading out to Locomotive Springs for the first time ever with my bro-in-law to check it out in two or three weeks.

Anyone familiar with the area out there? I've been there once during the summer time a couple of years ago when just out exploring and noticed the trout that are planted and thought I need to get out there and fish and duck hunt a time or two but never been back.

Anyway, how deep is the mud in the bottom of the ponds? Is it really lose or a bit more firm (I'm hoping pretty firm...I hate walking about in a pond with quicksand-line mud...I've been stuck before and it can be pretty scary).

Are there pretty good trails off the road to various ponds and canals?

Do you need to get to the bigger water locations like West or East lakes or are the canals and smaller ponds better?

If I want to set up some deeks in one of the lakes, which would you recommend?

I appreciate your input. I'm thinking of taking my ATV out this Saturday for a nice long ride from about where the turn off to the Golden Spike Historical Site is. Google maps has the trip from there to Locomotive Springs at about 24 miles or so. I want to scout it out a bit before we go out and actually try to set up deeks in darkness etc.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

PM sent....


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Loco Springs used to be a fun place to duck and goose hunt. Over the last 20 years, the Division of Water Rights has overallocated the rights to farmers in Snowville, and the Idaho folks gave the rest of the water table to the farmers in the Stone Valley. The result, as you will see, is a sad, mostly dry remnant of an awesome wetland. The best chance is to watch it regularly, and catch a push from the Snake River down Rock Creek, over Stone, and out to the lake. If you are lucky enough to catch this perfect storm, you will actaully see some birds, but they will stay for only a day due to lack of habitat. I suggest bringing your .22 and going rabbit hunting instead. It truly saddens me to see great marshes like Locomotive Springs destroyed.
R


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Agreed R,

I used to hunt out there in the late 1970's. Lots of birds back then and you almost always had the place to yourself even on weekends. I've been out there twice in the last 4 years and the West Lake is gone. The East Lake is a mere shadow of itself and holding **** few birds. The bottom out there is horrible goo that will let you sink all the way in up to your waist. I don't plan on going back any time soon.

And since LS is a state run marsh, I think ATV's are not allowed unless it is posted OPEN for ATV's. And last I checked, LS is not. But you can check that out yourself to be sure.


----------

